# Emeka Okammor Training Log



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 23, 2011)

Will be cranking it up soon...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 24, 2011)

Wassup IronMag!

Background Info 
Name: Emeka Okammor
Age: 25
Location: Orlando, FL

I’m originally from Baton Rouge, Louisiana. I attended UCF (University of Central Florida) on a full athletic scholarship for football. Started as a freshman playing DT at 310lbs. My last 2yrs I played DE at 270lbs. During my collegiate career, we won our conference one year and we won our division another. I also had the honor of playing in 2 bowl games: the Shereton Hawaii Bowl(lost against Nevada 49-48 OT) and the Autozone Liberty Bowl(lost against Mississippi State 10-3 F). My pro day stats are as follows: weighed 240lbs, ran a 4.7 40 yard dash, 33inch vertical, 9ft 7inches on broad jump, 22 reps on pro bench, and 4.3 shuttle time. I have a strong athletic background which has modeled my training and lifting in many ways. 

I graduated from UCF in 2008 with a BA in interdisciplinary Studies w/IT minor. I decided to continue my education and received a MBA in Management Information Systems from my Alma mater in 2010.

Begin bodybuilding in 2009 and decided to do my first competition in 2010. Here is my contest history:

- 2011 NPC Mid Florida Classic – 1st Men’s Open Heavyweight class
- 2011 NPC Orlando Muscle – 2nd Men’s Open Heavyweight class, 2nd Men’s Novice Heavyweight class
- 2010 Southern Isles Bodybuilding Championship – 3rd Men’s Open Heavyweight class, 4th Men’s Novice Heavyweight class

Taking the remainder of this year off to focus on simply being bigger and better. I want to compete in a level V show to qualify for a national show. That would be a dream come true for me. But I know that will take 2 things: alot of work and alot of muscle. Those guys bring it and i want to bring more...

So this log will be dedicated towards my journey. I put a lot of pride into my logs because i want to be able to see where i went wrong or where i did something right but most importantly i want to leave a detailed blueprint for the person who wants to follow in my footsteps...

Thank you to all


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 25, 2011)

Went in on arms and HIIT today. Followed but about an hour of raking  leaves. Probably still haven't put a dent in the damage i did yesterday  tho! lol


----------



## squigader (Nov 25, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Went in on arms and HIIT today. Followed but about an hour of raking  leaves. Probably still haven't put a dent in the damage i did yesterday  tho! lol



What was the thanksgiving damage like? Best of luck with your goals.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

welcome  from SW FL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2011)

just curious how many sites you have abandoned journals on? ive seen a couple now


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 28, 2011)

squigader said:


> What was the thanksgiving damage like? Best of luck with your goals.



Thanks bro! I just went wayyyyy overboard with the sweets! Too much sweet potato pies, pound cakes, etc. lol, back at it tho!



jagbender said:


> welcome  from SW FL



Thanks from Central FL! 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just curious how many sites you have abandoned journals on? ive seen a couple now



lol, only one that i can think of. I like to interact with people and not just host a bunch of my training sessions. Gets boring if no one is holla'n at ya! Thanks for following KOS. Your a top name on another forum i visit frequently.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 29, 2011)

Chest day baby!!!

Excuse my excitement but i only get 2 of these a month. A chest only  day. Usually do 2 weeks of chest and back and 2 weeks on chest only. So  i'm ready. 

Another thing that isn't usual for me is to do repeat workouts unless,  they are 5 star workouts. And those workouts are kept stored away deep  in my mind. Good workouts are stored on my phone but today i need  epicness.

This workout has served as my bread and butter for chest development and  it gets better and better as i tweak it more and more each time. I got  the base of this workout from Jay Cut, and just built on it to fit me  and my training style. I've only done this workout about 7 or 8 times. I  try not to overuse it, don't want to dilute it's potentcy.

Here we go:

Tread: 5 min

Chest stretch/ rotator exercises: 5 min

Incline Barbell: 1 wrm up, 3 x 12 _(Pressing from a rested position)_

Incline DB: 3 x 12

Flat Cable flyes: 2 x 12 _(might sub this exercise for decline cables if i can get it set up. If so, decline cable flyes: 3 x 15)_

Pec deck: 2 x 15

Flat barbell: 3 x 12 _(Pressing from rested position)_

Flat DB: 3 x 12 _(holding DBs in vertical press position)_

Decline Barbell: 2 x 15

Cable crosses: 7 x 12 _(Squeeze!!!, posing between sets)_

MUST get cardio in: 450 calories

2 words:
Leh Go!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 29, 2011)

My pecs literally felt like they wanted to detach themselves all walk out the gym cursing me out. But since they couldn't, they had to endure the slaughter!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you going to start posting weights?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Are you going to start posting weights?



Sure will.

If you guys have a sec, swing over to my YouTube channel and check out some vids of me and my crew gettin it in.

emekaokammor's Channel - YouTube

Thanks!

And I got you on my next session Dave!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 30, 2011)

Today is a cheat day! So i'll be having my usual cheat of:

2 extra lean ground turkey burgers
2 whole wheat sandwich rounds
2 slices of fat free cheese
Tomato
Pickle
Bag of Baked Lays

I'm hitting abs and HIIT. Plus i'll be focusing on hitting the long head  of my bicep because i need peaks. Whats the use of having 20+ inch arms  with a baby peek? lol, so i'll be focusing on hitting just that outer  head.

Prolly will throw in some tri's just because. Here we go:

100 reps upper abs (50 ball crunches, 50 reaches)
100 reps lower abs (25 hanging leg ups, 25 knees to chest, 25 lying leg ups, 25 lying knees to chest)
100 reps obliques (25 russian twist, 50 machine twist, 25 windshields) 

DB preacher curls: 4 x 12 (35lbs)
Incline curls: 4 x 12 (35lbs)

Close grip tricep pushdown: 7 x 15

HIIT on Bike

Leh Go!!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

What kind of split are you running? Is it geared towards specific weak points or just overall development?
Look forward to seeing how you set up your back and leg days!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What kind of split are you running? Is it geared towards specific weak points or just overall development?
> Look forward to seeing how you set up your back and leg days!



Thanks for following bro! I really appreciate it!

This is my usual split:

2 wks of:

Mon- Quads
Tues- Chest & Back
Wed- Abs, Light arms, HIIT
Thurs- Deadlifts, Hams
Fri- Shoulders
Sat- Arms, HIIT
Sun- Off

Then 2 wks of:

Mon- Legs
Tues- Chest
Wed- Abs, Light arms, HIIT
Thurs- Back
Fri- Shoulders
Sat- Arms, HIIT
Sun- Off

I try to go 1st wk heavy poundage followed by 1 wk high volume, and  repeat. But sometimes i just train with whatever is going to give me the  highest intensity. 		

For me, this has helped with overall development. I used to want that freaky muscle but never saw anything really jump out at me so i figured i'd work on keeping everything in proportion and balanced.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 1, 2011)

Time for some back training! When i'm facing those curtains i want to feel confidence. Next time i see a pic of my back on stage, win lose or draw, i want to have the best back in the shot.

That time is now...

Here we go:

Pull ups: 5 x 10
Deadlifts: 135 x 10, 225 x 10, 315 x 8, 405 x 5 x 5 (might add weight each set after 1st set of 405)
Wide grip lat pull downs: 4 x 12 (Squeeze!!)
Hammer Strength Underhand Pulldowns: 4 x 15 superset with Bent over row: 4 x 15
T bar row: 4 x 15
Overhead cable crosses: 7 x 15

Cardio: Row machine x 15min, Stairmaster x 15min


Even tho i have my eyes set on getting to that national stage, i haven't forgotten about my local competition. There are some guys BRINGIN IT locally, so i've been feeling this quote lately, "Train better than your best, look better than the rest"

Leh Go!!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice heavy deadlifts especially after doing pull ups too! Tough on the forearms and grip.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice heavy deadlifts especially after doing pull ups too! Tough on the forearms and grip.



Thanks strong Dave! Trying to get it in, lol. I usually start using my straps after my grip starts fading and my forearms get tight.
____________________________________________________

Back workout was amazing today! Didn't use a ton of weight rather i  focused on squeezing and posing motions. Back was lit up but not burnt  up so i enjoyed it today.

Plus shoutout to AX SuperSize. Seems to go hand and hand with deadlifts for me!

Worked up to 455 x 5 for my last set. Here are some action shots...

BTW, weight seems to be stuck at 262. Stupid Thanksgiving and Train to  cut Eat to bulk. But i'ma keep it up and see if i can land in some  better territory come Jan.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 2, 2011)

Diet update:

Keep in mind, i am Carb Sensitive. I've read some diets and felt like i gained a # or two from just reading about high macro counts. lol

All this week i've been back on my usual carb cycle with the addition of more protein, a slight increase in carbs and fats.

Daily macro count this week has been:
Low day - 220g carbs (140g during cut), 320g protein(250 during cut), 40g fats
High day - 400g carbs, 280g protein, 20g fats

These are my main meals:
Wake n shake
Breakfast - 1 cup oatmeal, 2 scoops whey, almonds or peanuts
Snack - Peanuts/almonds, wheat PBJ on high days
Lunch - 1 heaping cup rice, pasta, or lentils, 8oz white meat
Snack - Grapefruit or grapes, wheat turkey sandwich on high days
Lunch - 1 heaping cup rice, pasta, or lentils, 8oz white meat
Train
PWO shake - 2 heaping scoops whey, 1 heaping scoop glycomaize, 1 scoop dextrose
Dinner - 1 cup grean beans, 10-12oz white meat
Late night - shake

I just simply add more when i'm on a high day

Now this is what i'm thinking for next week:
Wake n shake
Breakfast - 1 cup oatmeal, 2 scoops whey, almonds or peanuts, 6 egg whites
Lunch - 1 heaping cup rice, pasta, or lentils, 10oz white meat
Lunch - 1 heaping cup rice, pasta, or lentils, 10oz white meat
Snack - Grapefruit or grapes, wheat turkey sandwich on high days
Lunch - 1 heaping cup rice, pasta, or lentils, 10oz white meat
Train
PWO shake - 2 heaping scoops whey, 1 heaping scoop glycomaize, 1 scoop dextrose
Dinner - 1 cup grean beans, 10-12oz white meat
Late night - shake

This would bump me up to 250g carbs and 375g protein on my low days.

Sorry for all the numbers but diet is a game of numbers


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 3, 2011)

Up late doing research...

As an amateur bber i feel the need to now just participate and give the sport my absolute all but to also study the sport. Not only does studying the history help me understand the sport better but i believe that it also makes me better.

While i don't know where this sport is headed, its good to know where it has come from...

So, as i'm researching i find something that was just awesome to me....The 1991 Mr. Olympia. Held where? In Orlando, FL. The first and last time is has ever been in the O.

In this clip on the posedown, i find a young Dorian Yates battling an aging Lee Haney. A battle between two legends.

It was funny to see that bbing has not changed that much from a competitive stand point. Guys still wait to be the last to nail their pose, guys still step over the line to pose on top of your pose, guys still follow the leader and go pose for pose against him during the posedown, etc. 

I enjoyed watching a young Dorian battling toe for toe with Lee...

Hope you enjoy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1umr0maH1U


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2011)

haney was very young compared to todays mutants


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 4, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> haney was very young compared to todays mutants



lol, yeah and thats probably why he still looks great today. Even Dorian looks good too, considering all that he probably put his body through.

Matter of fact, i strongly believe that Dorian had a big part in todays mutant era. Sport was probably headed there anyway but he just helped it speed there. From 92-97 Dorian single handedly changed the sport and made the next guy to reign, who was just an unbelievable freak, the "look" of the future Olympia's to come.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 4, 2011)

Will be revisiting these on Thurs. UGH!!

Deadlift 315lbs x 30 - YouTube


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 5, 2011)

QUADS baby!!

Straight FST-7 style today. Workout might look familar to the bbing fans.

Leg ext: 5 x 15 (5 slow, 5 fast, 5 slow)

Leg press: 4 x 20 (feet shoulder width apart, mid to low foot placement)
Set 1 - Full ROM
Set 2 - Full ROM, Hold at bottom
Set 3 - Full ROM, Hold at bottom, explode up to 95% lockout
Set 4 - Full ROM, Hold at bottom, explode up to 95% lockout, slow negative

Front squat - 4 x 15 (2min rest periods)

Hack - 7 x 12 (non stop, back to back sets)

Cardio: Bike 30 min

Diet: 220g carbs, 320g protein
Note: Been boosting my fiber by eating edamanne. Good source of fiber and protein.

wt: 262 still


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice video funny the way Dorian is following Haney around the stage!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

30 x 315lbs is just torture surely lol, good strength!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 5, 2011)

haha! Thanks Dave. It took me a few months to build up the balls to do it again. But i think ready for the pain again. lol


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 6, 2011)

Chest today! Leh GO!

Focusing on two things upper chest development and creating that crease  down the middle of my chest. So i plan on pre exhausting those two areas  before smashing it with 3 sets of 12 rest pause reps on incline. Not  jepordizing working muscle fibers for weight today and this has been my  focus since Thanksgiving.

Warm up & Chest Stretch

Pec dec: 3 x 15 Squeeze!
Incline Hammer strength cross body press: 3 x 12 each arm
Cable incline fly: 4 x 12

Incline BB press: 3 x 12 @ 225(Rest Pause)
Superset with T bar: 3 x 15 @ 2 plates

90 sec rest

Bench: 3 x 12 @ 225 (Rest Pause)
Bent BB row: 3 x 15 @ 135(control, control, control!)

90 sec rest

Cable decline press: 4 x 12
Superset with pullups: 4 x 10

2 min rest

Plate loaded overhead pulls: 7 x 15

2m min rest

Machine lat pull down: 7 x 15

Cardio: 
Row machine - 15 min
Elliptical - 15 min

Leh Go! Leh Go!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 7, 2011)

Doing a little abs and HIIT today. Will probably sneak some bi's and tri's in there also.

Still working on developing those peaks

Dinner will be my usual cheat meal of:

2 huge turkey burgers on wheat sandwich rounds and sweet potatoe fries.

Not even excited about the cheat meal. More excited about getting more than 5 hours sleep tonight


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 8, 2011)

Want to work up to 405 x 20 on deads today. Followed by some ham work.  Really want to make every rep count and not just do 20 reps but i will  be focusing on stretching my hams, squeezing my glutes, driving my hips,  mind to muscle connection on my lower back, locking my arms, and using  my traps and upper back to help stabilize the weight.

And if i can't get 20 straight, thats fine with me. But you can bet your  bottom dollar that i will be giving it everything i have to push for 20  mechanical reps.

Today it's all about controlled intensity. Not just throwing weight  around but really focusing on fighting against the resistance of the  weight.

At work but all i can think about is this set. Small price to pay considering what my heart and mind desires.

Lastly, this has been on repeat in my mind...

"Tears will get you sympathy, sweat will get you results"


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 8, 2011)

Took me two attempts to get it. On the 14th rep of my first attempt one of my straps ripped. Thank God it didn't cause any injuries.

Could not leave it like that. I felt defeated but i knew I had a date with destiny. So i rested about 5 min as my partner went in on 10 reps. Procrastinated as i got my self ready (as you'll see in the second vid) and went back in for a second attempt

1st attempt:

Emeka "The Menace" Okammor deadn 405 - YouTube

2nd attempt:

The MenAce deadn 405 x 20 (2nd attempt) - YouTube

Feeling a little sick so i'ma boost my immune with some Vit C, Echinacea, and Golden Seal. And more rest.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome man.  Workouts look great.  

Had to do a double take at the name.






Thought you wrote Emeka Okafor


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 10, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Welcome man.  Workouts look great.
> 
> Had to do a double take at the name.
> 
> ...



lol, thanks bro. It is kinda weird. Almost the same name, almost the same city. I wish it was almost the same money!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, if i gain 1 more # i'ma have to make some changes. I was eating to grow and training to cut and loving it. weight was creeping up but no big deal because i was looking thicker and thicker. Didn't lose much definition so i was happy with what was going on.

Fighting a cold right now o i took a rest day yesterday and got on the scale this morning. 270.0 back into the 270 territory. So my plans of bringing in the New Year at 25o are kinda out but that just means i'ma have to dial it in a little earlier for my prep.

I'm looking at a 20 wk prep so at 265 that would be -2lbs/wk. Manageable IMO. But most importantly i just have to sit myself down and have that discussion with myself and say to myself "Look, this is not going to be easy, infact, it's going to be one of the hardest things you've ever done. But this is the journey you've chosen so you have to do what you've got to do to get to where you want to get. End of story"


----------



## suprfast (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn you're a big ass dude.  270 is nuts.  Keep at it bro, I'm here for the journey


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 10, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Damn you're a big ass dude.  270 is nuts.  Keep at it bro, I'm here for the journey



lol, thanks bro. I need to start reeling my weight on in tho. The heavier i am the tougher the prep. Thanks for supporting bro. Really appreciate it.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 10, 2011)

Just reread your second post.  I dont see anything with your height.  You are a beast.  

On a side note that is my cousin's alma mater.  Good school.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 11, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Just reread your second post.  I dont see anything with your height.  You are a beast.
> 
> On a side note that is my cousin's alma mater.  Good school.



Haha! Thanks bro, im 6ft even. Have a lot of frame to keep filling out.

Congrats to your cousin! What year? Go knights! I love that school.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to say 04 for her BA.  She went back and got her Masters from there too.  

Home of Jermaine Taylor.  Too bad he wasnt cutting it in the NBA.  Tough game.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

what your cycle look like homie?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 12, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I want to say 04 for her BA.  She went back and got her Masters from there too.
> 
> Home of Jermaine Taylor.  Too bad he wasnt cutting it in the NBA.  Tough game.



Got my master there too! lol

JT awesome kid! I believe he needed to be "seasoned" just a little more. But exciting athlete.



brad1224 said:


> what your cycle look like homie?



Wassup Brad, I don't see you over at the other spot no more. wuts gud! What cycle you want to know about diet, supps, training, etc?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 13, 2011)

Begin rant----

As the year comes to an end and so does my off season, i keep hearing the voice of my college coach George O'Leary "Listen men, games are in the OFF SEASON. Each week during the season is a PREP week, and the games are suppose to be FUN!"

Learned alot about competing from that guy. Now, for the first time, i'm looking at bbing the same way. My off season is a few weeks from over and i'll be in my prep very soon. Going into my prep with whatever gains i have made this off season. Realistically, i won't be adding any new muscle during my prep and truth is i won't be trying to. It's hard enough trying to get shredded to the bone without losing any muscle let alone try adding new muscle.

So now i'm just getting things into perspective right now. Don't plan on trying to lift tons and tons anymore. Still going to train as heavy as possible but now my focus is shifting more towards correct flawless form, as many reps as possible, and mind to muscle. Everything i lift, i will be thinking about how it will separate me while on stage for those 10-15 min of battle. Every rep on leg press i'm thinking flex my quads for my front relax or front lat spread. Curls or not just curls anymore, they are my double bicep poses.

---End Rant

Chest

Warm up on tread
Chest stretch
Rotator exercises

Flat cable crosses: 7 x 12
DB incline: 4 x 12
Vertical press: 3 x 15
Pec deck: 4 x 12
Low pulley cable crosses: 4 x 15
Hammer Strength incline: 4 x 12
Incline cable crosses: 7 x 12

Chest stretch

15min stairs
15min tread
5min sauna

Feeling focused.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 13, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Got my master there too! lol
> 
> JT awesome kid! I believe he needed to be "seasoned" just a little more. But exciting athlete.
> 
> ...



what up man, i know dude i get bored of some boards some time. so i just switch it up and start up at another board.

ya your supps n stuff


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

Lot of volume on the chest, nice going! Do you try and do more pulling movements then pushing movements? Jim Wendler believes it should be 2:1 to pulling movements! However, I understand he's a powerlifter and your a bodybuilder so just wondered if you had a different approach?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 14, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> what up man, i know dude i get bored of some boards some time. so i just switch it up and start up at another board.
> 
> ya your supps n stuff



I feel ya homie!

*Diet*
Right now i'm cycling:

 5 low days of 200g carbs and 340g protein
1 high day(leg day) of 350g carbs and 300g protein
1 lowest day of 100g carbs and 340g protein

*Supps*
Real simple here. Letting my body clean out to get ready for all the supps and stims i'll be dumping in it for my prep. lol

Whey
Folic acid
Fish oil
olive leaf extract
Arginine
Green tea
Occasionally some DAA
GABA
BCAAs
Osteo-Flex
Pre workout
Modern BCAAs for intra
glycomaize
*
Training*
The best name for my training is Gumbo training. All kinds of different styles tweaked my personal style of lots of volume. I draw up my own routine everyday and it usually uses a scheme of FST-7, GVT, or DC.



davegmb said:


> Lot of volume on the chest, nice going! Do you try and do more pulling movements then pushing movements? Jim Wendler believes it should be 2:1 to pulling movements! However, I understand he's a powerlifter and your a bodybuilder so just wondered if you had a different approach?



Thanks Dave! I usually keep it equal. If i do 4 push movements, ill do 4 pull movements. Thats if i'm training chest and back superseted

If i'm training the muscle individually like i did on yesterday i like to reach for that certain "feel" and not necessarily a set number of movements.

I always very my rep range tho. Back exersices are kept to a rep range of 12-15, while chest exercises are basically kept to 10-12 on compound movements and sometimes 15 on iso movements. My iso movement are usually lighter and the focus is not on the resistance when i do iso moves, i focus solely on the contraction. And squeezing as hard as i can to force as much blood and nutrients into the muscle as possible.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 15, 2011)

This is what is in my pot for today:

Warm up

Seated calf raises: 2 x 50
Leg ext: 2 x 20
Leg press: 1 x 100
Seated calf raises: 3 x 20/10

2 min rest

Pull ups: 3 x 10
Hyperext: 3 x 15
Lat pulldowns: 3 x 15
Standing lat pulldowns: 3 x 15
Seated row: 3 x 15/10
Underhand grip pulldowns: 3 x 15
Hyper ext: 3 x 15

Cardio:
Seated row - 15min
Stepper - 10min
Tread - 5min

Workday!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 15, 2011)

Just went through your YouTube videos- very impressive stuff!

I noticed you do not go parallel on your squats, any reason behind that?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 15, 2011)

how the hell did i miss these youtube videos?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 15, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Just went through your YouTube videos- very impressive stuff!
> 
> I noticed you do not go parallel on your squats, any reason behind that?



Thanks X! With any free weighted squat I try to go right above parallel to get as much quad activation as possible without putting too much stress on my knees.

I use the controlled weight of the machines to get the ROM that i may miss when using free weight.

Been thinking about grabbing some light weight and bringing out the bucket like we did in football and squatting to the bucket. lol!

Thanks for checking out my channel bro!



suprfast said:


> how the hell did i miss these youtube videos?



lol, If you have a few mins you can easily catch up on them...

emekaokammor's Channel - YouTube


----------



## suprfast (Dec 15, 2011)

That's it, Saturday I'm bringing the deads back.  Stopped doing them for about a month after tweaking my back.  

I'll catch up on the rest of the vids this weekend.  Looking good beast


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 16, 2011)

suprfast said:


> That's it, Saturday I'm bringing the deads back.  Stopped doing them for about a month after tweaking my back.
> 
> I'll catch up on the rest of the vids this weekend.  Looking good beast




Thanks SF!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 16, 2011)

Rock the shoulders today! Gotta get that 3d affect

Wt = 266.8, maybe i'll bring in the new year at 260 or less. That'd be great.

Warm up
Rotator exercises

Smith Machine shruggs: 5 x 15
Superset with DB shruggs: 5 x 15

Hammer Strength Shruggs: 10 x 10

Reverse Cable crosses: 7 x 10
Hammer Strength: 4 x 12

Incline side raises: 3 x 12
Superset with Wide grip incline press: 3 x 10

Face pulls with D-handles: 7 x 12

Cardio:
Row - 15 min
Tread - 15 min

Leh Go!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 18, 2011)

_*Counting the sheep and thinking bout 100 rep leg presses..._


----------



## suprfast (Dec 18, 2011)

whats the weight looking like for those presses?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 19, 2011)

suprfast said:


> whats the weight looking like for those presses?



We looking at 4 plates each side...
__________________________________________

Here we go fam!

Wt has been steady at 268. Drops to 266 at times but sitting still at  268. gotta get as close to 260 as possible for the new year. So i'll be  bumping up cardio to 35 min, 5 min sauna, and cutting some rest between  sets. Not touching my macros

Let's get it leg day!

Warmup of tread

Standing calf raises: 5 x 20
Toe presses: 4 x 30 (heels together, toes up, toes together)
Calf flexes: 2 x 10 each leg

Leg ext: 3 x 15 (5 fast, 5 slow, 5 fast)
Standing leg ups: 3 x 15 each leg
Leg press: 2 x 100
Leg ext: 4 x 20 (all slow, cry for mommy reps. lol! gonna burn)
Lying leg curls: 3 x 20 (Tip: toes pointed in, hips forward. Activates glutes as well as inner hams)
Standing leg curls: 7 x 15 each leg


Bike: 35min
Sauna: 5min


Goin in!!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 19, 2011)

With all your other numbers those leg presses just dont compute.  Then again you did say you were doing like 8 million of them.  Im sure a 10 rep range leg press would have me in aww.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 19, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Leg press: 2 x 100



What the hell, man?!?!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 19, 2011)

lol, since we did 4 plates each side last week. I decided to bump us up +25. And by the way my workout partner looked at me, it was the right move.

And as i died and came back to life, i realized it was the right move also. After the second set i had soooo much blood in my legs they felt like someone had pumped them with air.

Did some posing after i scraped myself up and went on to leg ext...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 19, 2011)

You working towards a show soon?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 20, 2011)

suprfast said:


> You working towards a show soon?



Not soon. May is my next show date. Just trying to finish out the year and get ready to roll into my prep.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 20, 2011)

Chest and Back. Tuning my focus...

Warm up
Rotator exercises

Incline bench - 7 x 12 @ 135 (Pre exhaust) 

Hammer Strength Incline - 4 x 12
Superset with T bar row - 4 x 15

2min rest

DB Bench - 4 x 12
Superset with Hammer Strength Underhand grip row - 4 x 15

2min rest

Decline bench - 4 x 12
Superset with BTN pulldowns - 4 x 15

2min rest

Pec deck - 4 x 12
Hammer Strength Row - 4 x 12

2 min rest

45 degree seated row - 7 x 12

Pose

Cardio:
Row machine: 10min
Tread: 20min

WORK DAY! Headphones on, talking to a minimal today.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 20, 2011)

Emptied the tank today...


----------



## davegmb (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking massive


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Looking massive



Thanks Dave!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 21, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Emptied the tank today...



Looking mighty swoll bro.  This log might just keep me going, trying to play catch up.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 21, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Looking mighty swoll bro.  This log might just keep me going, trying to play catch up.



Thanks SF! Keep plugging away bro!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 22, 2011)

Quick post of todays workout

Warm up

Standing calf raises: 10 x 10

Leg ext: 3 x 20
Side leg press: 7 x 30
Leg ext: 4 x 25

Deadlifts: 5 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4
Seated leg curls: 4 x 15

Bike: 35min


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 23, 2011)

vid coming up...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7U1WgCq0bI

ROcking a new avi..i


----------



## suprfast (Dec 23, 2011)

digging the beats.  

Any reason why you didn't go a little higher on the leg press(foot positioning)?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 23, 2011)

suprfast said:


> digging the beats.
> 
> Any reason why you didn't go a little higher on the leg press(foot positioning)?



Thanks bro, I feel it more in my tear drop the lower my foot placement is. The higher I go on the platform the more I feel it in my glutes and hams.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Thanks bro, I feel it more in my tear drop the lower my foot placement is. The higher I go on the platform the more I feel it in my glutes and hams.



After I posed I was assuming it was to make it more quad dominant then hams.  

Either way, happy holidays, eat like a beast and post more shit up.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> After I posed I was assuming it was to make it more quad dominant then hams.
> 
> Either way, happy holidays, eat like a beast and post more shit up.



lol, yessir! Will do!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Looking massive



Agreed! Looking good man!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## suprfast (Dec 27, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


>



Must be all in the hips.  That is freaky huge man.  Must be nice to be taller than 5'9"


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Must be all in the hips.  That is freaky huge man.  Must be nice to be taller than 5'9"



lol, it disperses a little different at 6ft.

pic update...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 27, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> lol, it disperses a little different at 6ft.



Seriously.  At that weight Id look like the dwarf from lord of the rings.






Keep it going man.  Catching any Heat games?  They just cleaned up on Boston tonight.


----------



## lacero (Dec 28, 2011)

Probably have to walk sideways through doorways lol.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 28, 2011)

ROTFL!! That would be pretty hardcore!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 29, 2011)

Ain't messing around today...

Warm up

Pull ups: 5 x 10

Kneeling lat pull down: 4 x 15
Superset with seated row: 4 x 15

V grip pulldowns: 3 x 15
Superset with Bent over Barbell row: 3 x 15

DB row: 2 x 15
Plate loaded overhead pulls: 2 x 15/10

Rack pulls: 5 x 12

Overhead cable crosses: 7 x 12

Cardio:
Row machine - 10min
Stairmaster - 10min
Tread - 10min

Leh Go!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Ain't messing around today...
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...



Diggin the cardio.  The stairmaster has to be the hardest machine of any in the gym.  Pure torture.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 31, 2011)

EmekajOkammor said:


> lol, it disperses a little different at 6ft.
> 
> pic update...


 youre a big sumbitch!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Dec 31, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> youre a big sumbitch!



Rotfl!!! Thanks Big Ben. Truely hilarious! Lol!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 3, 2012)

Day 1 of my prep has begun...

Since i was off today, i decided to get a jump on things so i went in for a back session. Just me, my Ipod, and intensity in my heart.

Highlight of the workout was lat pulls vs stack + 45lb plate x 10 reps.

Head back at my normal time for chest.

I've dedcied to run my carb cycle with 140g low days, 320g high days, and 100 lowest days.

5 low days
1 high day (legs)
1 lowest day (Sunday which is my OFF day)

I was watching Kim "Swole" Williams vblog about his prep and he drop an interesting nugget. Instead of cutting carbs as he gets closer to his show, he adds them to help him fill out and grow in a sense right into the show. Makes sense to me so instead of me cycling 200g, 400g, and 100g like i originally planned. I figured i'll work up to it.

Water = Over 1 gal/day

Sodium = 3g/day

Fats = 30g/day 

Will be posting some day 1 stats so check back for that...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah buddy!

Went in for a second round and hit chest today! Now its time to rest and grow!!

Starting Measurements:

Arms: 20in even. _Improved left bicep which was 1/2 inch behind right._

Legs: 30in barely. 

Calf: 17 3/4 inches.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking good EO.  

I read the same about the carbs coming close to contest.  However I just heard it, never experienced it.  Id love to get on stage one day.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 4, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Looking good EO.
> 
> I read the same about the carbs coming close to contest.  However I just heard it, never experienced it.  Id love to get on stage one day.



Hey brother turn that one day into day one today! You can do it!


----------



## ggicollegeindia (Jan 5, 2012)

It shows as possible but how we recognized it?
___________________

Top punjab colleges


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 5, 2012)

Want to tell everyone to be encouraged and take FULL advantage of the opportunity at hand!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 6, 2012)

***Prep Update***

Man i am starting to feel this diet. Weird. This is just the end of the first week, been kinda tired for the last 2 days. Saw my buddy Paul yesterday and we was looking kinda drained so i asked him why and it was because he started his diet regiment this week as well.

Once i get going i'm ready to rock and roll but i've been just passing right out at night. Anyway, i'm still keeping my diet at the same macro count at least until Feb. Planning on boosting it up a bit in Feb.

Current Macros:
Carbs - 140g low day, 320 - high day, 100 - lowest day
*Just ran all low days this week. Will hit a high day for legs on Mon.
Protein - 320g daily
Fats - 20g/30g daily
________________________________

Going for the 3d look today. 3 Dimensional baby!

Warm up: 5 min

Rotator Exercises

Smith Machine Shrugs: 2 wrm up sets, 4 x 15
Hammer Strength Shruggs: 4 x 15
Behind the back shruggs: 4 x 15

Bent over reverse cable crosses: 7 x 12
Seated bb press: 4 x 12, 12, 10, 8
Cable front raises: 3 x 12
Superset with Face pulls: 3 x 15
BB front raises with chest on incline: 3 x 12
DB lateral raises: 4 x 12
Dropset to 12 reps with hold at top
Machine Shoulder press: 2 x failure

Leh Go!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 6, 2012)

Shhhhh....Pic Update, lol.

One of my training partners...Big Curt







And me


----------



## suprfast (Jan 6, 2012)

I can see people leaving you guys the fuck alone during a workout session.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 7, 2012)

suprfast said:


> I can see people leaving you guys the fuck alone during a workout session.



lol! Usually when people see us getting after it they wait for a "less intense" time to talk.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunday encouragement:

Seize the moment. Don't make a habit of missing your opportunity. Some  opportunities only come around once. Give it your best shot but most  importantly, take the shot!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 11, 2012)

Take your training to the next level... Sign up for our beta test opportunity today!!

Online Training App - We think you are going to like this.

First 200 applicants only. Well actually 199 cuz I'm in there!!! Leh Go!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 12, 2012)

Back day buddy! Wt. is 266 and slowing down. So sticking with it until Feb. Then i'll make a few changes.

Warm up

Reverse Calf raises: 4 x 20

Hammer Strength Underhand pulls: 7 x 12
Lat pulldown machine: 4 x 15/10
Wide grip seated row: 4 x 15
Hammer Strength Overhand pulls: 4 x 12
Deadz: 4 x 15, 12, 12, 10
DB pull overs: 7 x 12

Seated leg curls: 2 x 20
Lying leg curls: 4 x 15/15

This is more of an objective workout than just poundage. Focusing on outter muscles because i am looking get wider, so thats why this workout looks a little weird (at least to me).

Quick points:
Reverse calf raises - Hits the small muscle wedged between your fibula and tibula. Seen from the outside when pressure is placed on the calf. In my bb mind i'm thinking, side poses.
Underhand pulls - Pre exhausting the lower lat
Deadz - Overall back development
DB pullover - Stretch and contract. Will help increase blood flow. Our final attempt to push as mush blood into every region of the outter edges of the back
Hammie work - Looking to stimulate these muscles twice a week.


Leh Go!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 12, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Thanks bro, I feel it more in my tear drop the lower my foot placement is. The higher I go on the platform the more I feel it in my glutes and hams.



True, but also, going that low on the platform puts WAY more stress on your knees, maybe not the best idea for someone who doesn't do full squats because of fear of hurting joints?

p.s. How is your flexibility? Do you stretch regularly? I've been trying to stretch more and more. Wiping my own ass has become a fight haha


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 12, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Shhhhh....Pic Update, lol.
> 
> One of my training partners...Big Curt
> 
> ...



damn looking massive bro


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 12, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> True, but also, going that low on the platform puts WAY more stress on your knees, maybe not the best idea for someone who doesn't do full squats because of fear of hurting joints?
> 
> p.s. How is your flexibility? Do you stretch regularly? I've been trying to stretch more and more. Wiping my own ass has become a fight haha



Appreciate it bro! Didn't know about the stress on the knee part. Think i'll go mid platform from now on. Thanks! And you your user name makes me want to lift right now. lol!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 14, 2012)

263.2


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

Great pictures! How's it going towards the comp? Are you relatively experienced or is this a learning curve?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Great pictures! How's it going towards the comp? Are you relatively experienced or is this a learning curve?



Thnx Dave. Its going pretty well, 2wks down and just approaching that "prep" feeling.

This is my 4th prep so i have some experience with it but each prep i do i try to make it better and improve it from the last. I build on each prep so my learning curve never stops, lol.

Taking a big leap of faith with this one and trying out something that is not popular and i never tested it out. But i want to increase carbs as i get closer to my show. Sounds crazy to some but for some reason i feel it and believe it so i'm going for it...


----------



## suprfast (Jan 15, 2012)

You are a beast.  When is the contest?  Id love to go check it out and see my family(two birds with one stone )


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 16, 2012)

suprfast said:


> You are a beast.  When is the contest?  Id love to go check it out and see my family(two birds with one stone )



Thanks bro! It's May 11th and 12th in Panama City.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 17, 2012)

Todays session:

Warm up
Barbell press: 135 x 2 x 15
DB incline: 4 x 12 (will work up to 125's for a set or 2)
Flat bench cable crosses: 3 x 5/5/5 (5 neg, 5 reg, 5 neg), 1 burnout
Bottom up bench press: 4 x 12
Hammer Strength incline press: 7 x 12
Underhand cable crosses: 7 x 12

Cardio:
Bike: 15min
Treadmill: 15min

Bump up in intensity...Leh Go!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 17, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Todays session:
> 
> Warm up
> Barbell press: 135 x 2 x 15
> ...



7 sets for 2 different exercises? are you doing fst7? 
And 25 total sets, am i reading it right?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 17, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 7 sets for 2 different exercises? are you doing fst7?
> And 25 total sets, am i reading it right?



Yessir! FST-7 is broken down into 3 levels of intensity:

Beginner - iso exercise at the end for 7
Intermediate - Pre exhaust problem/weak area with 7 and end with 7
Advanced - 2 FST-7's at the end including 1 compound and 1 iso

Actually we did 29 sets but whose counting? lol. warmup turned into 135 x 12, 225 x 10, and 315 x 4. and the rest of the workout was a total of 26 sets.

I was beat but my 2 workout partners survived it just fine.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 17, 2012)

weird. I've never heard of and also couldn't find anything on the advanced 2 FST-7's at the end including 1 iso and 1 compound. Did you hear this from someone or find it on the internet?

"Advanced trainers will also do three exercises in standard style, plus one movement for 7s, but they can now do 7s for all body parts. Also, advanced trainers might do a compound movement rather than an isolation exercise for their 7s."

FST-7 BASICS by HANY - FST-7 Forum


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> weird. I've never heard of and also couldn't find anything on the advanced 2 FST-7's at the end including 1 iso and 1 compound. Did you hear this from someone or find it on the internet?
> 
> "Advanced trainers will also do three exercises in standard style, plus one movement for 7s, but they can now do 7s for all body parts. Also, advanced trainers might do a compound movement rather than an isolation exercise for their 7s."
> 
> FST-7 BASICS by HANY - FST-7 Forum



I came to this conclusion based on my research. The more research you do on FST-7 the more you’ll find that FST-7 depends on “Where you are in your training”

He talked about it on bb.com
(Bodybuilding.com - Pro Creator Hany Rambod Explains His FST-7 Training System!)

Also hit on it with MD.
(FST-7 Q & A by The Pro Creator: Hany Rambod)

You’ll also find it discussed in depth here, where he refers to it as “Preloaded” and “Reloaded”
(http://hanyrambod.com/articles/174-fst-7-preloaded-and-reloaded.pdf)


But besides what’s discussed in those articles, I believe there’s alooooootttt of things not mentioned and that is understandable. He trains pro athletes for thousands and thousands of dollars, no way he’s releasing every detail about FST-7 to the public. Neither do I believe that these top tier bodybuilders are limiting themselves to the norm of 12-16 sets. Recovery is not an issue for them.

I remember watching Hany train Seth on arms where he showed different techniques tailored to Seth and his weaknesses. And then asked that the cameras be shut off because of a certain technique that he did not want to release. Hmmmm.

I use the “concept” of FST-7 as the base of my training but I don’t limit myself to the online version of this program. I design each of my workouts to push me and my crew to the point of “How bad do you want it,” “What will victory mean to you,” etc.

This is how I think:

I can stop at the norm or the average like the guy who may be standing next to me, or I can stop at the above average effort like the guy who may get moved to the middle during prejudging, or I can push myself to that elite level to be able to separate myself.

The one question I never want to have to ask myself is “Did I work hard enough?”

Sorry for rambling. Lol…


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey hey, 

We talked over on MD and a bunch of our posts got deleted anyways... Do you think it is possible to speed up the metabolism by throwing in an extra carb meal in the middle of the week. I am on a 6low 1 high carb cycle diet right now.


heres a few pictures 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/153175-formeon-log-black-lion-reasearch.html


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Very informative journal as always, keep up the good work bud


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 18, 2012)

twotuff said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> We talked over on MD and a bunch of our posts got deleted anyways... Do you think it is possible to speed up the metabolism by throwing in an extra carb meal in the middle of the week. I am on a 6low 1 high carb cycle diet right now.
> 
> ...



Sure did. I wonder what happen. But anyway, you have some great potential homie. Nevermind those guys over at MD, i see you being able to look great on stage. 

Not sure of your weight in those pics but back looks like it'll shred up nasty, wide shoulders, good quads. I say, if you want to do it bro do it and don't even pay attention to the non contributors with opinions. 

Now, what day are you currently having your high day on and what is your biggest lagging muscle?

Your metabolism will benefit greatly from a 2nd high day but you have to time it right and be sure to be getting the most out of your training and cardio sessions. I posted a bunch of techniques to help keep you burning all day but unfortunately that was one of the post that got deleted. 



davegmb said:


> Very informative journal as always, keep up the good work bud



Thanks Dave! Really trying to make someone break thru their self aligned limits with this log!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 19, 2012)

Today is back training with a focus on upper back separation. Looking to bring out those itty bitty muscles on my back double bi pose as well as better separate my back and trap muscles.

Leh Go!

Oh, wt this AM was 264.8. Last night before dinner was 263.4

Dinner was:
4 oz grilled extra lean ground turkey
4 oz split girlled chicken breast
2 reg size (500mL) bottled waters

* No seasonings added but i did add some light BBQ sauce. Good Flavor!! lol

Ok lets map it out.

Warm up: Elliptical - 5min

Pull ups: 3 x 12 - Using multiple grip each set

Lat pulldown: 2 wrm up sets, 4 x 15 - Grip slightly wider than shoulder width. Will probably work up to stack +45lb plate on last set and get it filmed. 

T-bar row: 3 x 15/15 - Drop sets. Typing this i just remembered that its been a while since we've done 20/20/20 drops on legs so *light bulb* for Monday leg session. lol. Anyway, 4plates/2plates drop.

Standing Lat pulldowns: 4 x 15 - Looking to bring in the outter/lower lat area with this exercise. Not a heavy weight exercise, just strict form and SQUEEZE!!

45 degree seated row: 3 x 15 - For those who've seen the In the Trenches session i shot with Muscular Development, you know what this is. Still looking to activate outter/lower lat.

Hyper Ext: 5 x 20 - Lower back of course. But i'll be squeezing my glutes, keeping my hips forward, and locking them in place to help ensure that i'm working as much lower back as possible.

Over head cable crosses: 7 x 15 - This is an exercise but we'll be using it to help us with our posing. It's like doing a back double bicep against resistance. 

If time permits, we'll throw in some stimulation sets of lying leg curls.

Shows are won facing the curtains mindset!

Cardio:
Row machine - 10 min
Stairmaster - 20 min


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 20, 2012)

Trying to look 3delt today. lol

Id really like to pre exhaust but we used that last week so we'll go with some other methods for today. Here we go...

Warm up
Rotator Exercises

Smith machine shruggs: 10 x 12 - 2 sec hold at the top
Single arm cable shruggs: 4 x 20 - SQUEEZE

-Must get full ROM becasue traps are a small muscle and not very many ways to target it
-Must squeeze to help get that trap peak

Machine lateral raises: 5 x 15/10 - _dropsets. Last set is with a pause at the top to eliminate momentum and make it a raise motion rather just an up/down kinda deal._

Standing overhead press: 4 x 12 - _Not going heavy. Just looking to involve all three heads in this movement_ 
     Superset with DB bent over rear delt raise: 4 x 10 - _Once again no heavy weight. 2 sec hold at top_

DB front raises: 3 x 12 - _Nothing special. Just isolating the front delt._

Smith machine upright row: 3 x 12 - _Just doing more work._

Machine rear delt raises: 4 x 15/15 - _Last chance of pumping blood into that rear delt for 3d effect. Squeeze at top with a 2 sec hold. These are quality sets so we wont just be rushing through these._

Pose - Never too early to start working on this

Cardio:
Machine rows: 15min
Stairmaster: 15min

Leh Go!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 20, 2012)

Training partner felt like my separation is beginning to come in nicely in my lats. All i see is what needs to be improved. lol


----------



## suprfast (Jan 20, 2012)

I want to work out with you.  I need some intensity in my workouts.  
Mike Bell(brother of Chris bell that wrote bigger stronger faster) owns a big dog gym down the street from me but at 125/mth...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 21, 2012)

suprfast said:


> I want to work out with you.  I need some intensity in my workouts.
> Mike Bell(brother of Chris bell that wrote bigger stronger faster) owns a big dog gym down the street from me but at 125/mth...



We right here in Orlando Bud, anytime.

I know BFS is legendary but 125/mo crazy.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey brother just doing a drive by looking large and in charge. I am revamping my diet for this upcoming week and some new flicks.  Your gonna look sick peeled.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2012)

When you do bb shrugs, do you do both shrugs from behind and in front of you? Do you think there is much difference between the two?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 22, 2012)

twotuff said:


> Hey brother just doing a drive by looking large and in charge. I am revamping my diet for this upcoming week and some new flicks.  Your gonna look sick peeled.



Thanks bro! Good move tweaking your diet. Many people forget to adjust their diet accordingly as they progress. Why should a diet be the exact same at 3 wks out as it was at 13 wks out? 



davegmb said:


> When you do bb shrugs, do you do both shrugs from behind and in front of you? Do you think there is much difference between the two?



Wassup Dave! I alternate. 

I hardly ever do free weight bb shrugs, i'm usually on the smith machine for those. Smith machine allows me to get some heavy poundage on my traps with tight form and most importantly a focus on the squeeze at the top of each rep.

Because i use the smith, when i do behind the back shrugs i can lean forward slightly and roll my shoulders back slightly and not only do i feel work at the peak of my traps i also feel tension and work on my lower traps (red portion on image).


----------



## waterstill (Jan 22, 2012)

a little late but man every time I do heavy anything with my straps I think they are gonna break


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 24, 2012)

waterstill said:


> a little late but man every time I do heavy anything with my straps I think they are gonna break



I feel ya homie. Had a pair snap on me during deads ::yikes::


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 24, 2012)

Put in work today. Today, we left a down payment in the gym...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 24, 2012)

Side...
















I promise im awake in ^ photo. lol.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 26, 2012)

It's ready!

Plate loaded overhead pulls: 7 x 12

BTN pulldowns: 4 x 15
Superset with Seated row: 4 x 12

Hammer Strength undergrip row: 3 x 12/12 (dropsets. Maybe we'll do a triple drop for the last set and just squeeze)

BB bent overhand pulls: 4 x 12 (pause at top to take out momentum. Might move from standing to chest on incline once weight gets heavy. Take stress off back)

Pullups: 3 x 15 (Squeeze!! Might have to move to assisted if the pullups for best squeeze)

Standing lat pulls: 7 x 12 (using the double hook straightbar)


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jan 30, 2012)

Warm up: 5 min bike, 5 min tread

Seated calf raises: 5 x 20
Superset with Toe presses: 30 reps

Leg press: 5 maybe 6 x 20 (10 pause, 10 neg)
Superset with Leg ext: 15 reps (5 slow, 5 fast, 5 slow)

Lying leg curls: 4 x 10/10 (dropsets)

Front squat: 3 x 20
Superset with Smith machine back squat: 20 (no hands, cambered bar style)

Smith machine stiff leg deadz: 5 x 15

Leg ext: 7 x 15
Superset with Seated leg curl: 7 x 15

Standing calf raises: 4 x 12 (2 sec hold at top)

Hitting the hot tub after this one!

Leh Go!


----------



## suprfast (Jan 30, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Side...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck you just keep getting freakier. Looking great emeka.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 2, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Holy fuck you just keep getting freakier. Looking great emeka.



Lol! Thanks brother and I truly appreciate your support


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wanted to update ya that this week we have been getting some serious sessions in.

This week we filmed me:
- pressing 125s DBs on incline x 12
- Benching 405 x 7 mid workout
- and today dead lifting 405 x 21

Big week now time to get some big rest this weekend!! But we still have shoulders and arms. I keep hearing this phase in my mind "You can't sleep on success, you gotta sprint after it because while your sleeping your competition is getting better!"

So with that constantly on mind, sleep would be nice but there's still too much work to be done...


----------



## johnhaslem231 (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't wait for this.. See you soon!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 3, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Just wanted to update ya that this week we have been getting some serious sessions in.
> 
> This week we filmed me:
> - pressing 125s DBs on incline x 12
> ...



Keep me wanting to be just like you.  Those are damn impressive numbers.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 3, 2012)

johnhaslem231 said:


> I can't wait for this.. See you soon!





suprfast said:


> Keep me wanting to be just like you.  Those are damn impressive numbers.



Thanks guys! I'm working hard to make it a nice vid. I want it to be enjoyable for watchers. The hardest part is getting the editing done! lol


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 3, 2012)

Blessed with another opportunity to do a another video shoot with Muscular Development for their In The Trenches series. Can't wait!!!

We'll be hitting shoulders so you guys stay tuned...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 4, 2012)

Video shoot was awesome. MPJ is a freaking solider! We had a very inspirational convo about simply living your dream which amped me up and i hadn't even touched a weight yet. lol

We had a ton of fun, MPJ is amazing at what he does (learned a neat camera trick today), and i hope you guys enjoy the vid once its done


----------



## suprfast (Feb 4, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Video shoot was awesome. MPJ is a freaking solider! We had a very inspirational convo about simply living your dream which amped me up and i hadn't even touched a weight yet. lol
> 
> We had a ton of fun, MPJ is amazing at what he does (learned a neat camera trick today), and i hope you guys enjoy the vid once its done



video or it didnt happen 

Congrats Emeka.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 6, 2012)

suprfast said:


> video or it didnt happen
> 
> Congrats Emeka.




Haha! Thx bro  Vid coming soon...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 8, 2012)

Some screen shots from MD video shoot...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys!!

As we wait for the MD In The Trenches video featuring me and the crew to be released, I just want to express my appreciation to you guys for all your support, advice, help, motivation, encouragement, and the list goes on...

I thank each and every last one of you for not only joining me in this journey but also bringing something along for the ride! 

I don't take any of you for granted and that is why I wanted to issue a public "Thank You" for rallying behind me.

Thank you for your patience but I'm  not sure when the MD vid will be up. So I made a video that I hope you will enjoy in the mean time...






YouTube Video









​


----------



## suprfast (Feb 12, 2012)

Squats were amazing. Deads were sick. Repping 495. your traps were blowing up during that set. You are a damn younger Ronnie Coleman in the making.


----------



## Pony (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey man great log and congrats on all your success!  You look great dude, I will be following..


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 13, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Squats were amazing. Deads were sick. Repping 495. your traps were blowing up during that set. You are a damn younger Ronnie Coleman in the making.



lol! I wish!! Thx bro just pushing those limits whenever i can. I also want to let you know that i appreciate you following along bro! Thanks



Pony said:


> Hey man great log and congrats on all your success!  You look great dude, I will be following..



Thx pony! Hope i can make it interesting for you brother. Thanks for your support


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 13, 2012)

Part 1 of the Muscular Development Video is now available. Be sure to  swing over and check it out!! It's going to be a two part series...

Emeka Okammor & Crew Slam Shoulders Part One


----------



## suprfast (Feb 13, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> lol! I wish!! Thx bro just pushing those limits whenever i can. I also want to let you know that i appreciate you following along bro! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thx pony! Hope i can make it interesting for you brother. Thanks for your support



Id love to hit up a workout or two with you one day.  I swear id go visit my cousin over there just to do it.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 13, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Id love to hit up a workout or two with you one day.  I swear id go visit my cousin over there just to do it.



It would be an honor bro!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 13, 2012)

Part 2 of our In The Trenches shoulder slaughter. Shoutout to MD and MPJ! thx guys!

Emeka Okammor & Crew Slam Shoulders Part Two 

Realized i could have done more commentary but ummm, workout started to get rough! lol! Next time tho


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 14, 2012)

Pic update...259-261


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

Huge legs! Can I borrow them this summer instead of the excuse for legs I've got? I'd never be out of shorts if I had legs that big even if it was snowing!


----------



## mooner (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats,you did a great job.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 16, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Huge legs! Can I borrow them this summer instead of the excuse for legs I've got? I'd never be out of shorts if I had legs that big even if it was snowing!



lol! gotta get these suckers shredded!



mooner said:


> Congrats,you did a great job.



Thx mooner! I lol'ed when i read your username  I love it!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 21, 2012)

Been on a real focus trip lately. Dubstep on blast, hoodie or hat on covering my eyes, little to no talking, just kinda intense lately. Weird for me because i like talking and fooling with the crew but lately just been tunnel vision.

My training partners understand, i've turned it up a notch and it's nothing personal. It's just that i'm about 12wks away from the biggest show in my life.


Yesterday was leg day. Went good. 

Yesterday's highlight was on leg press. We did 1180lbs for a deep set of 5 reps then 5 sec rest and another 5 reps.

Leh Go!!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 21, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> Been on a real focus trip lately. Dubstep on blast, hoodie or hat on covering my eyes, little to no talking, just kinda intense lately. Weird for me because i like talking and fooling with the crew but lately just been tunnel vision.
> 
> My training partners understand, i've turned it up a notch and it's nothing personal. It's just that i'm about 12wks away from the biggest show in my life.
> 
> ...



Damn, love that leg press.  Got me beat by a little over 100 lbs.

The hoodie over eyes minding your business reminds of Kai Greene.  Keep killing it man.  You've made me a fan.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 22, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Damn, love that leg press.  Got me beat by a little over 100 lbs.
> 
> The hoodie over eyes minding your business reminds of Kai Greene.  Keep killing it man.  You've made me a fan.



Thanks SF! My training partner snapped a few pics yesterday. I'll get some them up


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 23, 2012)

Still a work in progress...


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in here fella's! Prep is getting a little rough so i've been really tired lately but gettin it done


----------



## suprfast (Mar 1, 2012)

Hows the diet looking.  Curious what macros, water, and salt look like pre contest.  you can PM if you dont want to let the cat out of the bag.

Keep at it EO.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 1, 2012)

hey bro, i almostshit myself when i saw your 2 pics in the MD magazine!!

i was like WTF! no way!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 4, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Hows the diet looking.  Curious what macros, water, and salt look like pre contest.  you can PM if you dont want to let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> Keep at it EO.



Thanks SF

Diet is not all that bad. Cycling 140g and 320g. 60g on my non training days.
Protein is at 280/day
Fats are between 20-30/day
Sodium intake  not sure, lol
Water at least a gallon

My body gets all angry at me by the 2nd or 3rd low carb day, lol.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 4, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hey bro, i almostshit myself when i saw your 2 pics in the MD magazine!!
> 
> i was like WTF! no way!!



lmbo!! thanks bro. That's just an amazing blessing. I'm thankful everytime i pick up a magazine and run across my pics and quotes in it  

Those hack squats on your YouTube page go hard BTW!! Good work


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 4, 2012)

My mom called me yesterday to tell me that she had just booked her hotel  to come see me compete May 12th. This will be her first time seeing me  compete. Really touched me...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey bro.. just found your log.  You're a beast.  I'm looking forward to following along.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 4, 2012)

EmekajOkammor said:


> lmbo!! thanks bro. That's just an amazing blessing. I'm thankful everytime i pick up a magazine and run across my pics and quotes in it
> 
> Those hack squats on your YouTube page go hard BTW!! Good work




Thanks bro. 

Post below- good for you man! I bet having you mom come is a huge motivational boost. Im sure she will have a lot of fun.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 6, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Hey bro.. just found your log.  You're a beast.  I'm looking forward to following along.



Wow homie! Thanks, appreciate your support


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Post below- good for you man! I bet having you mom come is a huge motivational boost. Im sure she will have a lot of fun.



It truly is. This is a lady who used to travel from Louisiana to FLA almost every home game to see me play. Can't explain how much this means to me.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 12, 2012)

From left to right

Sam, Curt, Me


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 22, 2012)

Been a while since I posted progress pics. Anyone want to see what I've been up to?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 23, 2012)

Sure do?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 24, 2012)

2 wks ago


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Mar 24, 2012)

Wed (3/21)


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 24, 2012)

da,m bro..keep it up...looking shredded as hell


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys sorry I???ve been gone, been grinding with my prep and been feeling tired and exhausted as expected 
*
I am back bearing gifts tho, click on the link below to get a free sample from my supplement sponsor Athletic Xtreme:
*
Free Samples | Athletic Xtreme
*
Enjoy!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Apr 8, 2012)

TSF - Team Simple Fitness kicked off our 2012 competition season yesterday!

My wife place 3rd in her first show! I was so excited  My palms were sweating, hearts was pounding, etc. I was nervous for her but she did great. She competed in the Open Figure.

Big Curt took 1st in the Masters 40+ heavyweight class!! and 4th in the Novice Heavyweight class! Awesome first show for him as well.

One phenomenal thing about Curt is that he started with his journey with Simple Fitness a 315lbs. He weighed in at an official 232!!

My wife also weighed in at one of her lowest weights ever of 122!!

I'm soooo proud of my wife and team. Just seeing my wife put it in like i've never seen her before with a goal in mind of just getting a trophy and achieving that with great success was awesome to witness!


----------



## Pony (Apr 9, 2012)

They both look great bro!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pony said:


> They both look great bro!



Thx Pony


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry for my absence but, I'M BACK! lol

I placed 2nd in my show on May 12, Happy to say that i am nationally qualified now! 

Also I am now an Athletic Xtreme sponsored athlete. And as of yesterday, American Pure Whey is now sponsoring my protein!!

I've been chillin, taking some time off and preparing to begin training for Nationals Nov 8-9. Tag along for the ride!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 4, 2012)

some pre game pics


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 4, 2012)

action shots...


----------



## suprfast (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea buddy.  Glad to have you back.  Looking killer my man.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to see the big man back, congratulations to you and your wife on the recent placings. 
Have you heard the ex powerlifter Matt Kroc is bodybuilding now?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 5, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Yea buddy. Glad to have you back. Looking killer my man.



Thanks Supr! Nice to be back in here


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 5, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Good to see the big man back, congratulations to you and your wife on the recent placings.
> Have you heard the ex powerlifter Matt Kroc is bodybuilding now?



Thanks Buddy! I didn't know Matt is into bbing. That guy has an amazing story. Overcoming injuries, beating cancer, working as a pharmacist for Walgreens, father, husband, etc

Dude is one heck of a guy!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 5, 2012)

Getting up to speed.

Finished up my leg routine with 3 sets of 225 on the squats and i felt an yerning for more weight but i contained myself.

I'm up to about 70% now.

Chest and back tonight.

Barbell Incline - Tbar row x heavy sets of 8
DB bench - High row x heavy sets of 10. Slow full ROM
Decline Hammer Strength machine - weighted underhand pullups x sets of 10 
Pec dec - straight arm lat pulldown x heavy sets of 10 Slow full ROM

Lehhh Go!!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 6, 2012)

Yesterday was great. Up to about 75% now.

Went 315 on incline and decline for 8. Felt good, like i needed to do more but i'm not rushing it.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2012)

Real strong, Do you ever do any low rep stuff 3-5?


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 7, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Real strong, Do you ever do any low rep stuff 3-5?



Thanks Dave! I try to make 8 reps as low as i go but i might get into some low rep stuff now that you mention it. Looking to try somoe different things while i can.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 8, 2012)

Leg workout was great. Quads were blood filled, felt great. I will be revisiting that workout again

wt 277, yay!

Today is shoulders, gotta draft it up then i'll post it up.

Lehhh Go!!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 9, 2012)

Today, i went to train at Golds for the first time without filming for MD. I joined Golds gym on Thursday in addition to my LA Fitness membership.

If i'm going to take my physique to the next level i need have access to some next level equipment. The gym is about 30min away but i gotta do it.

Went in today to get a good understanding of all they have to offer and i was slightly overwhelmed. 10 different variations for calfs, tons of leg equipment, pinpoint shoulder equipment, etc.

I'm currently trying to draft up a new training split so that i can train legs, shoulders, and back there every week.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2012)

That gym sounds amazing, I hate how limited the equipment Is for legs in my gym.


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 11, 2012)

davegmb said:


> That gym sounds amazing, I hate how limited the equipment Is for legs in my gym.



Very fustrating. Limits your potential to a certain degree


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 11, 2012)

New Split Baby!!!

I'm transitioning into a new 4 week split. Want to try this out now so that i can figure out if i'm going to ride this split into Nationals, do i need to tweak it, or drop it.

Kinda unconvential for my liking but i'm taking a step outta my comfort zone.

LEHHH GO!!!

Wed, Fri, Sat @ Golds Gym
Mon, Tues, Thurs @ LaFit

*Week 1*

Mon - Chest (*LaFit*)
Tues - Arms/abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Wed - Shoulders (*Golds*)
Thurs - Arms/abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Fri - Back (*Golds*)
Sat - Legs (*Golds*)
Sun - OFF

*Week 2*

Mon - Chest/Shoulders (*LaFit*)
Tues - Arms/Abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Wed - Back (*Golds*)
Thurs - Arms/abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Fri - Shoulders (*Golds*)
Sat - Legs (*Golds*)
Sun - OFF

*Week 3*

Mon - Chest (*LaFit*)
Tues - Arms/abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Wed - Back (*Golds*)
Thurs - Arms/abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Fri - Legs (*Golds*)
Sat - Back/Shoulders (*Golds*)
Sun - OFF

*Week 4*

Mon - Deadlift (*LaFit*)
Tues - Arms/abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Wed - Chest/Shoulders (*Golds*)
Thurs - Arms/abs/Hiit (*LaFit*)
Fri - Legs (*Golds*)
Sat - Back (*Golds*)
Sun - OFF


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 11, 2012)

Todays chest routine:

Heavy barbell incline: 4 x 5
DB incline: 3 x 12
DB incline fly: 3 x 12
Pec dec: 2 x 12
Bench: 4 x 5
DB bench: 3 x 12
Cable crossovers: 1min

Leh Go!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey brother.. Saw your pics in an add in the new MD issue.  Congrats!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 11, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Hey brother.. Saw your pics in an add in the new MD issue.  Congrats!!




Thanks big homie!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 11, 2012)

Wanted to get these up before i went to bed. Will discuss in the AM 

435 x 3

Emeka Okammor aka The Menace bench press - YouTube


495 x 1

Emeka Okammor aka The MenAce bench press part 2 - YouTube


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 12, 2012)

About those bench clips, I was just messin around in the gym and started feeling it! I notice i didn't get deep enough but this was my first time ever benching 495 and to be honest with you, its intimidating! After a few quick prayers and repeating Philippians 4:13 to myself i decided to go for 405, 435, 455, and 495. Next time i'll go for a good clean deep 500  

I was near the end of my workout and i decided to shoot for a new bench PR. Not the brightest idea but interesting.

*Results:*

Heavy barbell incline: 4 x 5 - completed with 365 then went 405 x 2
DB incline: 3 x 12 - 95's, 110's, 125's
DB incline fly: 3 x 12 - Did 2 sets with 30's
Pec dec: 2 x 12 - 255, stack
Bench: 4 x 5 - Completed with 365 then went 405, 435, 455, 495
DB bench: 3 x 12 - 95's, 110's, 125's
Cable crossovers: 1min


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 13, 2012)

Fun Review


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy Friday!!

Working shoulders today!! Not really sure of what i'm doing. Prolly will freestyle it!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 18, 2012)

Today is chest and shoulders!! I'll post my workout after i draw it up.

Leh Go!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 18, 2012)

Chest and shoulders

Incline cable fly - pre exahst prolly 5 x 12

High angle incline DB press 4 x 12
     Bent over rear delt raise 4 x 12

Cable press 4 x 12
     Db Lateral raises 4 x 12

Decline Smith machine 4 x 12
     Front raise 4 x 12

Pec dec 4 x 12
     reverse pec dec 4 x 15

Giant set DB lateral raise 2 sets

Leh go!!!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Jun 20, 2012)

Back Day!!

Not sure of what i plan to do. I'm really liking these freestyle sessions so i'll prolly end up going with a freestyle session on today.


----------

